# Yellow Tang with burns



## Apyman (Jan 12, 2013)

our yellow tang has developed brown spots that look like burns? new to the salt water world and thought i set it up correct...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Apyman said:


> our yellow tang has developed brown spots that look like burns? new to the salt water world and thought i set it up correct...


Spot on the fish or scrape like burns, like the fish is rubbing itself on the substrate and rocks?
What are your water readings
Ammonia
Nitrites
Nitrates
PH
Salinity
ALK
Temp
What size tank
How long have you had the fish, how long have you had the system up?


----------



## Apyman (Jan 12, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> Spot on the fish or scrape like burns, like the fish is rubbing itself on the substrate and rocks?
> What are your water readings
> Ammonia
> Nitrites
> ...


 
tank is 55 gal, 6mths running, Ammonia is .0-.05, salinity is good, temp in good(in the parameters on thermometer), that is all i have to test the water. He had large brown spots that looked like burn marks , but he is gone now...just don't want it to happen to another tang if i getone.

thank you


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your tank is to small for a Tang. Sounds like it was either Black Ich, or the starts of Marine Ich. Either way. Your tank should show no Ammonia or Nitrites. Temp from 76-82, Nitrates under 40. Salinity between 1.017-1.025. PH between 7.8-8.4


----------

